# Carbine 29: Wo Kaufen?



## mamu89 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

wo in Deutschland kann man Intense Räder kaufen? Speziell das Carbine 29. 
Ist Probefahrten auch irgendwo möglich?

Danke

Grüße


----------



## Downhoehl (14. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

so richtig kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Leider gibt es gerade keinen offiziellen Importeur mehr. Ich weis allerdings nicht ob Schocker-Distribution (der alte Importeur) noch welche auf Lager hat.....

Grüße

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (12. Januar 2015)

Macht Shocker kein Intense mehr?


----------



## bike-runner (12. Januar 2015)

nein, die machen es nicht mehr seit september. spanien ist zuständig


----------



## bike-runner (12. Januar 2015)

bike-runner schrieb:


> nein, die machen es nicht mehr seit september. spanien ist zuständig




und die haben den rahmen für 3200€ gelistet:

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/MOUN...E-Carbine-29-Carbon-Rahmenset-2015::4226.html


----------

